# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Sergio Oliva's ARMS!

## GT2

I saw this pic on bb.com, and for the first time ever, my jaw dropped.

Those arms are unbelievable.

----------


## illwillogical

Pretty wicked I believe he got shot in one of his arms later on in life.

----------


## DKU

They almost look chopped.

----------


## FireGuy

Now you know whay they called him "The Myth". The guy was years ahead of his time.

----------


## Dougie-DOU99Y

If he did get shot in the arm.. I feel sorry for the bullet! Arms are amazing  :Big Grin:

----------


## canadian meat

One of my favourite BB of all time. He was one of my inspirations when I first started training many years ago. Ive acually read interviews with him discussing his diet and he claims he eats whatever he wants and has no set diet His genetics and intense training keep him in shape.

----------


## Matt

Holy cow, now there arms...

----------


## Coop77

he had a really thick chest too

----------


## TCEL300

yea he said he stopped training his arms cuz they were gettn to big...wish i had that problem...but now he is back on em hard

----------


## Ashop

> I saw this pic on bb.com, and for the first time ever, my jaw dropped.
> 
> Those arms are unbelievable.


those are some guns!

----------


## waltwhitman92

> I saw this pic on bb.com, and for the first time ever, my jaw dropped.
> 
> Those arms are unbelievable.



wow!!

----------


## Walnutz

Does anyone know the size of those bad boys?

----------


## bigboomer

> Does anyone know the size of those bad boys?


I read an interview he had done and he said at his prime the biggest measurement of his arms were 22 3/4...what a beast!!

----------


## powerliftmike

> Now you know whay they called him "The Myth". The guy was years ahead of his time.


Wasnt he called that because he was the only guy ever to have legs bigger than his waist?

----------


## layeazy

yeah i heard to get arms that big his secret was that he ate to cubans before he left cuba for the states and his arms just grew lol

----------


## americanoak

thats amazing

----------


## gettingthere

And to think he never had a proper diet...haha but seriously unbelievable

----------


## goodlifting

haaaaayyyyyyllllll yeah dude. oly lifter turned bodybuilder. this guy was a sucessful lifter for cuba. what an athletic specimen!!!!

----------


## F4iGuy

Try doing his overhead arm pose and watch how quickly your arms dissapear. Lee can pull it off, but I'm guessing you need to be rockin 20" plus to do it.

----------


## sisqq

Sergio has one of the best builds of all time.

----------


## spoken_truth

haha awesome

----------


## tembe

great bodybuilder

----------


## sprinter911

He was shot in the left delt. You can see the scar. The 9mm round pierced the skin but when it saw the dense muscle it did an about face and decided to get the F out of there. lol. 

I'm not sure about the shot in the arm but in 1986 he was shot 5 times by his wife at the time. 

--Sprint

----------


## Colts18

its crazy to have that mass, yet still have a peak on your bi's

----------


## Morgoth

I think he was on Synthol to have arms lke those.

----------


## Badgers

Bet he ripped alot of t-shirt arms :Haha:

----------


## 1bigun11

Big dude...all the way big dude...

----------


## bodybuilder

wow huge arms

----------


## jimmy79

nice

----------


## 1bigun11

> Wasnt he called that because he was the only guy ever to have legs bigger than his waist?


I think Tom Platz was the first to have legs bigger than waist. Sergio was known for having arms that were bigger around _than his head_.

----------


## Najeem

beast from back in the day. I saw that someone said he might have gotten shot in the arm.... I bet the bullet didnt even penetrate!

----------


## VegasRenegade

Not only do the arms go away in the victory pose but to be able to have a massive chest in the pose is out there.

Sergio at his prime would not look out of place at the olympia today

----------


## VegasRenegade

Repost from another thread seems to fit here

----------


## chi

was not shot in the arm took the majority of it to the abdomen and the doctors said his muscle tissue was so thick it saved his life. Sergio is a good guy with a great personality he is a personal friend and is an older dude already but still a champ at heart. He would tell me when he first came to chicago from cuba he was working at a factory that was using molds for some sort of manufacturing and he was faster then everybody because he would deadlift these 600lb metal molds off the line like nothing. LOL he told the story better obviously.

----------


## DFRELAT

He should've won alot more than he did, he was ahead of his time!

----------


## chi

big rivalry between him and arnold and there was quite a bit of politics involved. His latest book which he explains about it really goes off on arnold.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

I don't exactly know why they called him the myth whether because of his legs or arms but in an interview he said his protein intake per meal was only 40 gr. Now if this is true, we have to correlate his incredible physique to presense of incredible genes I guess... I doubt he ate more than 6-7 meals a day and the supplement industry back in his day was nowhere close to where it stands today, obviously. He must have been juiced up to the bone throughout his career without a doubt but who wasn't really?

To me, he was the non-Aryan counterpart of Arnold of the golden age period... To make the long conversation short, Sergio was a precious gift to the global BB society as well as to Cuba...

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> big rivalry between him and arnold and there was quite a bit of politics involved. His latest book which he explains about it really goes off on arnold.


From boy to man: over a 40-year period, Arnold Schwarzenegger went from being an 18-year-old kid with a dream to Mr. Olympia to Hollywood megastardom to the governorship of California. Close friend _Albert Busek_ was there every heady step of the way. This is his story of that incredible journey

*Flex, May, 2005 by Peter McGough* 


*From your perspective, tell us about the rivalry between Arnold and Sergio Oliva.*

When Arnold entered his first Olympia [1969] against Sergio, the reigning champ, he felt he could beat him. But on the day, Sergio won. And that was OK. Sergio was a freak of nature with his 27" waist, massive thighs and 21" arms--he was unbelievable. Arnold accepted it like an athlete, and again took that defeat as motivation to come back even better the next year. Of course, in 1970, Arnold defeated Sergio, and then never lost another contest. When Sergio lost to Arnold again at the 1972 Olympia in Essen, Germany, it caused a lot of controversy. All I have to say is that bodybuilding is a sport that is decided by a judging panel. You have to make that judging panel look upon you as a winner. Your every action onstage must say "Hey! I'm the winner!" You have to employ strategy to pull that off--Arnold did that, Sergio didn't.

In their battles, I wouldn't say Arnold tricked Sergio, but he made him unsure of himself. In Essen, Sergio--as he had become famous for--pumped up backstage for an hour. He just grew before your eyes. I saw him and thought he was unbeatable. When he got onstage, the pump deflated and he shrank. The judges saw that. That was the wrong strategy for Sergio. In that respect, whatever you think of their physiques, Arnold was a much better competitor, a much better strategist, than Sergio.

----------


## wecker

arnold vs the myth Sergio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs6gW...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgLxRmLJHm4

----------


## BORIQUENA76

Awesome arms!

----------


## kolaking

Was the only BB who's arms where bigger than his head. I have a book with another front on pic. where you can see it, guy was awesome!

----------


## yannick35

talk about a sick physique, amazing

----------


## GBR47

bigger than his head!

----------


## bod-d-builder

Awesome arms!broooo

----------


## ROIDS47

Your body fitness so nice. I like a body-filter.

----------


## ADSONE

Damn...no diet...some dudes is just lucky...

----------


## deathdodger

Built as all hell.

----------


## MRNJ1992

huge........

----------


## rhoads90

too big IMO not aesthetic

----------

